# New (to me) Canon 60D



## thejosey (Mar 26, 2018)

I’ve been a novice-hobbyist photographer for a couple of years. Haven’t taken too many pics but I think it’s because I haven’t been too interested in my previous camera. Much like any other hobby, you have to be in love with the tool you’re using to fully enjoy it (at least that’s how my mind works). So after a week or two of attempted trades, the wife finally gave me the “okay” to spend cash. I didn’t want to spend “a lot” and didn’t need anything too fancy or new. Just something to spark my interest. I came across this deal and couldn’t pass it up:

Canon 60D (less than 10k on the shutter)
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II 
Canon 28mm-80mm
Canon 75mm-300mm
Lowepro Photo Hatchback 16L AW backpack
A book of square filters (I’ve never used filters)
A lens and sensor cleaning kit
Remote shutter

I think I did pretty decent. I’m looking forward to getting out there and having fun & learning to be more than a novice haha.


----------



## thejosey (Mar 30, 2018)

Finally got around to using the camera, work has been busy! Snapped this shot of one of my puppers last night, Oliver. Used the old nifty fifty and did very little editing other than basic RAW editing.


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 1, 2018)

thejosey said:


> I’ve been a novice-hobbyist photographer for a couple of years. Haven’t taken too many pics but I think it’s because I haven’t been too interested in my previous camera. Much like any other hobby, you have to be in love with the tool you’re using to fully enjoy it (at least that’s how my mind works). So after a week or two of attempted trades, the wife finally gave me the “okay” to spend cash. I didn’t want to spend “a lot” and didn’t need anything too fancy or new. Just something to spark my interest. I came across this deal and couldn’t pass it up:
> 
> Canon 60D (less than 10k on the shutter)
> Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II
> ...



 eventually you will want to upgrade that 75-300
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 1, 2018)

thejosey said:


> Finally got around to using the camera, work has been busy! Snapped this shot of one of my puppers last night, Oliver. Used the old nifty fifty and did very little editing other than basic RAW editing.



Nice shot of your dog.  The nifty fifty was one of my favourites when I use to have the 70D.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2018)

"Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II
Canon 28mm-80mm
Canon 75mm-300mm"
******
A pretty good trio of lenses on a 60D. I actually LIKE an old, cheap,light-weight Nikon 28-80mm lens. Typically 28-80 lenses were earlier "kit zooms" for 35mm film cameras, but to me they make a *pseudo-normal to telephoto zoom*, while the 75-300 makes a narrow-angle tele-zoom. And the 50 is like a good, fast, short telephoto prime.

I like the 50mm prime for its unvarying angle of view; after a while, you get to know the lens's angle of view, and before you even bring the camera up to your eye, you _*can just tell*_ how the 50mm lens is going to render the scene in front of you.


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 10, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> thejosey said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got around to using the camera, work has been busy! Snapped this shot of one of my puppers last night, Oliver. Used the old nifty fifty and did very little editing other than basic RAW editing.
> ...



the 50 1.8 is always a favorite  (4 value)
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

